# Turkey beard display



## roo (Mar 30, 2011)

So I recently posted my turkey and its double beard. I wasn't for sure how to display its shorter of two beards but I found a way. What do you think?
















_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## dlbaldwin01 (Jan 12, 2008)

Thats pretty cool, an original idea for sure. I'm sure it will be a conversation starter too, so you can tell your story to everyone that sees it.


----------



## roo (Mar 30, 2011)

Thanks I thought it was pretty neat 

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------

